# SELANDIA 130 maps and plans



## iparcos (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello,

I show my work.







LE MONDE DE SELANDIA

You can see 30 maps of land, 30 maps of citys and 50 maps of dongeons.

What do you tink of this ?

Sortilègement votre.


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 14, 2009)

iparcos said:


> I show my work.




I show my gratitude! 

Excellent collection of maps - well done, and welcome to EN World! 

If you aren't a member already, you should check out The Cartographers Guild, an online international community of mapping enthusiasts.


----------



## XCorvis (Dec 15, 2009)

I've known about your site for a few years now. The maps are very nice. What do you use to create them?

The US/UK flag on the front page is easy to miss, so here's a link directly to the English page: Document sans titre


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow indeed. Those dungeon maps are absolutely awesome... I'm amazed...


----------



## Kris (Dec 15, 2009)

iparcos said:


> What do you tink of this ?



Awesome!

The city maps are my favourite part of the site.


----------



## iparcos (Jan 28, 2010)

I change color of my map.

Much new in my site.

UNIVERS DE SELANDIA

What do you tink ?


----------



## Ebonyr (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 28, 2010)

I really like the maps with the volcano or meteor craters - it's given me some ideas and inspiration for my own maps. 

Thanks again for sharing your work!


----------



## iparcos (Mar 27, 2010)

News in SELANDIA IMPOSSIBLE EARTH.
There is a new maps of continent and régional.
There is a new city.
There is a différente dungeon.

Used for your game.


----------



## iparcos (May 30, 2010)

Which news in the world of SELANDIA, with new cities and maps.


----------



## iparcos (Jul 9, 2010)

Another new city, the locnérac dreams. City mirror another world similar yet so different.






Visite the world of SELANDIA Impossible Earth.


----------



## Cor_Malek (Jul 10, 2010)

*C'est tres bien.*

I have to say - those maps are very impressive. It's extremely rare to find someone who makes sure his maps make sense. And while I admire the level of geography, what struck me even more - was the parcelling system within cities.

Astonishing, really.


----------



## iparcos (Dec 17, 2010)

New in the world of  SELANDIA, a new art work.






Visite the world of SELANDIA.


----------



## iparcos (Jun 26, 2011)

I make a new map for the Immobilium

Visite the world of Sélandia


----------



## megamania (Jun 26, 2011)

Maps look good.... too bad I can't read the words.......


----------

